# BEST TIP EVER!!!



## JanuaryStone (Oct 29, 2016)

One day a few weeks ago, I picked up 3 40-something women who were visiting Scottsdale for a Girls Weekend away from their families. They asked me if I minded taking them to a grocery store for "Room supplies" wine, snacks etc. as they were renting a 2-bedroom suite that had a full kitchen. I said I don't mind, but for them to know that I didn't make any money for waiting. The women in the front seat assured me that they would tip me for my wait time.
I took them to a Trader Joe's not too far from their hotel, and then around the corner to a liquor store. When they came out of the store, the women who'd promised me the tip handed me $20, which was more than I had made driving them. Then, at their hotel, I went inside and got a luggage cart helped them inside with all of their stuff. As I was getting ready to leave another woman from their group came up to me was trying to hand me a tip. I said that the other woman had already tipped me but she insisted and gave me another $30!! So I made about $18 for the ride and an additional $50 in tips for what took about 40 mins of my time. This was a great day driving.


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

That's awesome! I wish all pax were like that.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice...

Got this last Sat night... 10 minute ride.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Nice...
> 
> Got this last Sat night... 10 minute ride.


I had that happen to me also.. its awesome..


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

I received $ 100 tip for returning a phone, I gave the $100 to a family member.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Received a $20.00 tip for a 1 min car ride around the corner and it was the last trip of the night to complete the bonus, nice.


----------



## Beckham (Nov 20, 2016)

I received about 4 times $20, $21, $25 and $30 tip for fare of $9 and less ... Need this riders more often lol


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

If I complete 15 trips before the weekend I'll get an extra $15, does that count?


----------

